# Chicks roosting in nest box



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Any suggestions for getting the getting the 2 month old chicks out if the nest box at night? I've tried going down at night and putting them on the roost and I've tried turning the boxes around at night so they can't get in and they're still insist on mucking up one of the boxes so the others won't lay there.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Chickens in nest boxes are usually due to

1. The nest boxes being higher up than the roosts

2. The roosts being too high to get to easily

3. The chickens that are in the nest boxes are being bullied by the rest of the flock and so hide in there.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

#3 would about be it because the nests are way lower and they sit on the roosts during the day time. Mr Roo is on the fridge now so things are already turning around.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Then hopefully in another week things will settle out, and they will move out of the nest boxes.


I currently have some baby pullets in the nest boxes, all scared if the big girl coop -insert screaming and hair pulling- 

There is WAY ENOUGH space on the perch, they are being BABIES!! (Which of course they are.... I need to install another perch for the rejects)


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yep, time to add a perch. Hens have a pecking order when roosting.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They have a whole bottom rung and most of thr 2nd on ours that they can get on. They are just being babies I guess. The others all did the same thing when they were little, too.


----------

